# Hot!



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Why is my bionic getting hot when im not even using it. Is anyone having the same problem could it be the rom?


----------



## calihawki (Jun 9, 2011)

Your CPU is still running even though you aren't using it. CPU gets pretty hot when fully utilized so you might have a process running out of control. Use OS Monitor from the Market to see what is using your CPU.


----------

